# I found sparklers in the road last night on the way to get liquor.



## o hey tyler (Jul 1, 2012)

There were only five, but I figured it was a good opportunity to take some photos. 

1. 







2.






3. 






4.






Not really for C&C, but if you have any thoughts, I'd consider them. They were just for fun after all.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 1, 2012)

only c&c is next time wait until after you consume the liquor to use your camera and new found sparklers.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 1, 2012)

Off topic here Tyler, but is your logo on those photos round because it is the shape of a drum? like a play on words? or was that just a coincidence?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 1, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Off topic here Tyler, but is your logo on those photos round because it is the shape of a drum? like a play on words? or was that just a coincidence?



To be honest, I hadn't really thought about it. My girlfriend designed it, and I'm not sure her reasoning behind it. I just knew I liked it when I saw it. The font she used is Gotham, and it's beautiful in both web and print design: Gotham | Hoefler & Frere-Jones


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 2, 2012)

Went out and had some additional sparkler shots. 

















It looks kind of like a dragon in the smoke on the left hand side of her IMO.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 2, 2012)

the first round was good.  Second round were outstanding.  Even though in isolation, I have no idea it's a sparkler in #1 from round 2, it's still an amazing job.  Gives me an idea for the next time I shoot someone with a distinctive silhouette to let them hold the speedlight with the radio trigger attached.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 2, 2012)

drunken sparkler fun!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 2, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> the first round was good.  Second round were outstanding.  Even though in isolation, I have no idea it's a sparkler in #1 from round 2, it's still an amazing job.  Gives me an idea for the next time I shoot someone with a distinctive silhouette to let them hold the speedlight with the radio trigger attached.



I think in photo 1 from post 2 he was trying to light the sparkler at that point, so it was just the AB800 firing at his back. I just liked the long shadow, and detail on the pavement. It's really fun to light smoke from behind. Lots of cool effects you can get. 

I also kind of like this one as well


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Freaking awesome! The one where the sparkler isn't lit yet... I think the first from the second set.. Is my favorite! It's amazing. Your photography is always so inspiring.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 2, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> Freaking awesome! The one where the sparkler isn't lit yet... I think the first from the second set.. Is my favorite! It's amazing. Your photography is always so inspiring.



Thank you Laynea! That's very kind of you to say. Glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## Espike (Jul 2, 2012)

I like the 4th one on the first set the most. I really like how you can see the different color sparks starting to fly out. Good stuff man.


----------



## paigew (Jul 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Went out and had some additional sparkler shots.



this one is awesome! I love how you can see his shadow


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 2, 2012)

Espike said:


> I like the 4th one on the first set the most. I really like how you can see the different color sparks starting to fly out. Good stuff man.



Thanks Espike! I appreciate it! 



paigew said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Went out and had some additional sparkler shots.
> ...



Thanks Paige! I think his silhouette looks similar to Sideshow Bob from The Simpsons.


----------



## FireDiva (Jul 2, 2012)

The one above is my favorite as well, the subtle outline is amazing......although they are all outstanding. So much for a newbie to learn so little time!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 3, 2012)

FireDiva said:
			
		

> The one above is my favorite as well, the subtle outline is amazing......although they are all outstanding. So much for a newbie to learn so little time!



Thank you! You can learn a lot here. You just need a flash, light stand and wireless triggers. Sparklers help too...


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome photos and cool story with it too!!!


----------



## Forkie (Jul 4, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > the first round was good.  Second round were outstanding.  Even though in isolation, I have no idea it's a sparkler in #1 from round 2, it's still an amazing job.  Gives me an idea for the next time I shoot someone with a distinctive silhouette to let them hold the speedlight with the radio trigger attached.
> ...




I thought the shots in the first post were a bit boring.  There wasn't much going on, you could've had more interesting photos using longer exposures, but the shot in the above post is superb!  Where was your backlight coming from, a street light?


----------



## FireDiva (Jul 4, 2012)

It will forever facinate me which shots resinate for whom.....it's all so subjective.....the shot with the least lighting, that just touches slightly the outline of the body is like a passing mysterious light....like I said, it's very subjective.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 4, 2012)

Forkie said:
			
		

> I thought the shots in the first post were a bit boring.  There wasn't much going on, you could've had more interesting photos using longer exposures, but the shot in the above post is superb!  Where was your backlight coming from, a street light?



I wasn't really interested in getting long exposures of the sparklers. That would have required that I setup a tripod and sacrifice mobility, which was too much work and not enough fun. I was already dragging the shutter as much as I could in that situation at 35mm. The second batch was lit with an AB800 at either 1/16 power at f/6.3 @ 1/200, or at f/2ish at 1/100s.


----------



## Forkie (Jul 4, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> ...too much work and not enough fun...



I hear ya!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 4, 2012)

Forkie said:
			
		

> I hear ya!



I wasn't trying to negate or minimize your c&c, Forkie. I do appreciate your thoughts. It just wasn't in the cards to bring out a tripod with all the drinking and whatnot that was occurring.


----------

